# Peppers



## jasonw560 (May 13, 2011)

The best thing in the world I grill is simple:

2 red peppers

2 yellow peppers

1 sweet onion (1015 works best)

1 tablespoon of garlic

1 8 oz. pack fresh sliced mushrooms

Just toss it all in EVOO and stick it in your wok, and grill it.

I tend to drizzle it with EVOO every now and again.

Simple but oh, so good!


----------



## SmokinAl (May 14, 2011)

sounds good


----------



## rbranstner (May 14, 2011)




----------



## fpnmf (May 14, 2011)




----------



## jasonw560 (May 14, 2011)

fpnmf said:


>


It didn't stick around long enough for me to get a pic of it. LOL. Next time I do it, I shall get one.


----------



## fpnmf (May 14, 2011)

It's ok...really..we love to post those goofy emoticons...

  hehehehe

  Craig


----------



## jasonw560 (May 14, 2011)

fpnmf said:


> It's ok...really..we love to post those goofy emoticons...
> 
> hehehehe
> 
> Craig


I know. I'm on enough boards to know when people are kidding.

The sad part is, my wife and I really do enjoy taking pictures of our good food. It's our "food porn". LOL Next time, I will. I promise.


----------



## richoso1 (May 14, 2011)

Sounds like a good flavor combo, thanks for sharing. I don't usually grill peppers, but I do smoke them for use in salsa. It's all good my friend.


----------

